# Sexing Lamasi



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I need to get some pictures, but I was wondering how old do they have to be to be able to sex them. When they will be mature to start mating? Should I leave the eggs in the tank? Any other suggestions? I'll get pictures of all of them tomorrow morning when they start waking up.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't get a good picture of them. I will try and put them in deli cups tonight and get pics. Can anyone else answer my other questions?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

usually they are sexable at just a fw months of age and males can start calling at 3-4 months, females are noticeably larger and more rounded.


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

Which lamasi are we talking about Julio? I have std. Lamasi and they arn't as easy to sex at an early age. The highest tell is body shape. The females will be more pear shaped then the male.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

actually all of them, teh standars are not as hard as you might think if you caompare the frogs side by side you can easily tell the difference.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll get some good pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Julio said:


> actually all of them, teh standars are not as hard as you might think if you caompare the frogs side by side you can easily tell the difference.


I agree with Julio, my pair of Standard Lamasi are pretty easily distinguishable. Much like any other frog, the female's body is more pear-shaped, where as the male is thinner and more streamlined.

I don't have any great pics of the male, but I have one a decent one of the female.

Female:









Male:









Sorry, the male pic isn't great; you'll have to use your imagination for the rest of his body, but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree that as adults--distinguishable, but I was hesitant to agree at such a young age of 4 months that they are 'easily' sexable. I've had fat males fool me.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have four standards and every time I look at the fatest one,
I hope it's a female. But it never fails that he will start calling!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Those have helped!! I haven't been able to get pictures because been busy with work.


----------

